# converting a manual gear box to an automatic.



## Gavel

We have a manual Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi. We want to convert it to an automatic gear box.
Can it be done? How much would it cost professionally done? Is it best to trade the van against an existing automatic? 
Thanks.


----------



## sideways

As far as i know your vehicle was never offered with an automatic option, therefore there is no available gearbox to fit it.


----------



## Mike48

You could try one of these.
http://www.carfi.co.uk/html/autoclutch.html


----------



## GerryD

Even on a car where there was an auto alternative, the engineering and cost would be prohibitive. Then there would be the extra insurance cost.

Simple answer...No!!!

Gerry


----------



## Jezport

I am involved with a car forum. One of our members converted an auto to a manual. To do the reverse is the same amount of work.

You would need a scrap auto version of the van to use for parts, otherwise the cost would be prohibitive. Even with a scrapper for parts ther is loads of labour. Unless you are very handy and would do a lot your self I would give it a miss.

Almost anything can be done, its down to cost. We have the worlds only 4x4 Ford Cougar fitted with a Jaguar engine, and The worlds only Supercharged Cougar in our club


----------



## Mike48

Automatic vans are incredibly difficult to get hold of. Second hand ones are rare and there is a waiting list for new ones. I have an automatic and am very pleased with it. But I'm unable to find a suitable replacement as I am anti Fiat, can't cope with Mercedes maintenance costs and the Renault is probably due to be replaced in the next year or so.


----------



## androidGB

gelathae said:


> . But I'm unable to find a suitable replacement as I am anti Fiat, can't cope with Mercedes maintenance costs..............


How many miles do you do a year ?

I've not found Mercedes costs prohibitive.

Andrew


----------



## Mike48

I owned an E class which I sold around 5 years ago. The problem was that every time I took the car in for servicing they found something wrong and it cost a fortune to fix. I thought the dealer rates per hour were excessive and, as all vehicles these days, only main dealers seem to possess the appropriate diagnostic equipment. I know all main dealers are expensive but Mercedes did seem exceptionally high even compared to the Range Rover dealership I used for a previous vehicle.

I vowed never to buy Mercedes again but possibly I'm letting one bad Mercedes experience colour my judgement. But the cost of buying, owning and maintaining another Mercedes does scare me even though the mileage travelled will be relatively low. I'm banking on someone converting the new Transit which is to be released here and in the USA in 2011.


----------



## teemyob

*Cost*

Hello,

Ours is Manual, swore I would never buy another (Manual). However, I soon get used to it and most miles are done on traffic free motorways. It has its benefits too. More control over gears, no engine limiter kicking in and easier to get up ramps.

However, I have not been stuck in a major jam yet! But if the cost wasn't the price of a medium saloon car I would get it done. The mad thing is that the cost of specifying an Auto Box when new would have been around 1% of the whole vehicle cost.

So, either the new owner wanted and Auto, could not stretch to that extra £999 pounds or it wasn't available in Auto from stock at the time of production.

Trev.


----------



## sideways

There is NO AUTOMATIC version of his van.


----------



## teemyob

*Auto*

Auto was only ever available in LHD


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Cost*



teemyob said:


> But if the cost wasn't the price of a medium saloon car I would get it done. The mad thing is that the cost of specifying an Auto Box when new would have been around 1% of the whole vehicle cost.


That's one reason I went for a Renault you don't have to specify an engine that costs (I think) an extra £1600 first and than pay £2000 or whatever for auto on top of that.
With Renault it's just £900 (ish) for the Quickshift automated manual box whatever the engine. I found one that was ex-stock and just negotiated a price on that so I doubt if the auto cost me much (if any) extra.

I'm not so sure that not buying now in case it's replaced in "a year or so" is such a good idea. I wonder how many who waited for the new Fiat to come out, wished they hadn't bothered? 
I prefer to buy a design that been out for a while and had the creases ironed out.


----------



## erneboy

I used to build rally cars so was not afraid to have a go when asked by a friend. He wanted to convert a Jaguar. It was a huge job and virtually impossible to get the interior cosmetics right afterwards. In my case we had an automatic donor car to get all the bits from. I would not recommend trying it. I would not do it again, Alan.


----------



## cmautoservices

Hi gavel

If you like your van i can fit a system called the autocluch, which in effect makes it semi auto, as you don't press the clutch pedal, It is operated by a button on the gear lever, In all my years being a vehicle technician i have to date over 500 successfull autoclutch conversions.
Any questions feel free to call me on 01524 843721

Regards Mark


----------

